# Duck Hunter Missing on Trinity Bay



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Prayers for his safety. This is one nasty night to be out there. Looks like he was separated from his friends in the fog. He's young so he's probably healthy and tough. Let's hope he had some gear with him to make it through the cold.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou070115_mh_missinghunter.438c46b6.html


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Sticky!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Jan. 15, 2007, 8:55PM*
*Coast Guard seeks duck hunter lost in Trinity Bay
*

*By HARVEY RICE
*Copyright 2007 Houston Chronicle

TOOLS
Email 
Get section feed 
Print 
Subscribe NOW 


GALVESTON - A Coast Guard helicopter crew was using night vision goggles late today to search for a duck hunter whose 16-foot boat disappeared into fog on Trinity Bay as heavy weather began churning the waves.

Boats piloted by the Coast Guard, the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department and friends of Matt Hoover, 24, searched until swells of 3 feet to 4 feet forced them to return to port, Coast Guard Petty Officer Adam Eggers said.

Eggers said Hoover, who was duck hunting with two friends, was dressed in camouflage when he launched his boat from Double Bayou this morning.

The three sets of decoys began to drift apart as the weather worsened and Hoover was trying to retrieve them when he disappeared into dense fog, Eggers said.

He said Hoover had at least one life jacket on board.

The helicopter was concentrating on areas near the shore, Eggers said.

_[email protected]__chron.com_


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, I hope he is OK


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

My prayers for a safe return. Trinity Bay is a cruel place in bad weather.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Anyone want to sticky this?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Lots of prayers - it has to be just pure misery out there right now. 

GCB


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

Poor kid, hope he was dressed warmly, and stays dry.

Dear Lord, please watch over this young man, and in Jesus' name I pray you'll bring him back safely to his family and friends. Thy will be done, Amen.

I hope that by this time tomorrow, he'll just have one heck of a story to tell about it.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Dang, that's bad. Hope he found a place to hunker down and stay out of the wind. Will keep this in my prayers tonight. Hope things turn out okay.

sb:


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Praying that he is safe and will be found.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Praying for his safety.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers goin out..
...I hope they find him alive..

Oxx..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

prayers are going up, I hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Prayers going out for him. I would imagine with the approaching front he would be prepared with plenty of Big duck hunting gear. The warmest parka I have is my duck hunting parka. I sure hope he has one like it. What I'm worried about is those waders with the boots built in. Thats what most of us use for hunting ducks. A john boat in that stuff could get real wicked real quick. My prayers are going out.

Biggie


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Heard CG helicopter fly over just a few minutes ago. I belive their still searching.

prayers going up

Dave


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent for a quick find for this young man.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

Prayers sent....

Jody


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I saw CG flying out a little while ago.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

CG just flew over my house. I guess they are still looking.


----------



## QueTePasa? (Jul 12, 2005)

First of all, I hope he makes it back safe and sound.

For those of you who complained about the cost and danger involved for searching for the three hikers on Mt. Hood on the thread in the basement. Do you feel the same about this? What about the cost for CG searches and the danger that they put themselves in?

Its a bit different when its in our own backyard and something that we routinely do.

Just something to think about. 

Todd


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Prayers for his safe return. Has to have been a long night, no matter what he was wearing.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nothing new*

No new updates I guess. Seems odd to me he would dissappear over there though. If he was retrieving decoys Im assuming he was in the water, which over there its only that shallow within a hundred yards or so of the bank which is almost covered with houses now. I pray he is allright and was found safe. If he was retrieving decoys by boat, fog rolled in, he headed towards what he thought was the bank yet instead headed out into the bay. Of which Trinity was more than likely at least 3 footers with that wind. In a small john boat he would have a big problem. Cant believe anyone would go out on the water yesterday in that mess. Still hopin and prayin.

Z


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Prayers sent for the hunter, hunter's family, and the search crews.

Charles


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Prayers sent to the Hoover family from the Shaulis family. Please return him safe and sound get him home to the warmth of his family.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Chronicle is saying they found his boat, upside down, out in the middle of the lake. Not good...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I went home for lunch. Watched channel 2 at 1130, and channel 11 at noon.

They didnt have anything at all. Haven't seen any other updates .


Kelly


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Not Good*

This is not good. Thats what I worried about. When driving a small boat in the fog under a heavy wind he probably got blown off track. Once he got out into the bay a 16fter is no match for the middle of that bay with 25-30kt winds. Hoping for a miracle but with the weather we have had in the last 36 hours and what is forecasted for the next 24 Id say it doesnt look good. Prayers sent.

All enough reason to invest in a good GPS and a VHF radio for your boat right there gents.

Z


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Here is the story:


*Coast Guard finds missing hunter's boat overturned in Trinity Bay*

*03:04 PM CST on Tuesday, January 16, 2007

*

*From 11 News staff reports*

The Coast Guard located a boat used by a missing hunter in Trinity Bay, Texas, Tuesday afternoon.

A Coast Guard helicopter crew searching the area spotted a green boat in the middle of the lake, about three miles from land. The boat was upside down and had duck decoys attached to it. There was no sign of Matt Hoover, the missing man.

Two Coast Guard boats were called to the scene to take a closer look at Hoover's boat. The crews will continue the search for Hoover for the remainder of the day Tuesday and into the evening.

Hoover, a 24-year-old from the Houston area, was last seen on the north shore of Trinity Bay Monday morning. He was recovering duck decoys from the water in his green 16-foot boat.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Very sad so far. Hoping for a happy ending. Prayers going vertical.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for sure, it's looking grim for this poor young man. Hypothermia might have got him if he got wet. Sad.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

that fog got me a few weeks back in my 16 ft carolina skiff its not hard to do but when i did it there was no wind no sense of direction eeerrriee feeling i made it back safe thank god i hope the same for this fella. prayers sent. i also chased them ducks in my 20s yesterday was a good day 4 it but not on the bay. too rough and windy..


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

What is really eerie, is that I couldn't find anyone to hunt with me yesterday morning, so I had decided to go out alone... to the exact same place this fella went to. I woke up and went outside, saw that the rain was pretty steady and the wind was stiff, and decided that, with the cold weather, it probably wasn't a good idea to go out alone. Then I felt crappy all day yesterday for not hunting on what was probably the best duck hunting weather of the year so far.

Right now I'm feeling pretty good about that decision though. Coulda been me out there. 

I still feel like I should know the guy... just can't quite place the name.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Coasties still circlin around trinity. 
Bad news about findin his rig upside down.

Dave


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that's horrible, hopefully he is ok somewhere


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I just cannot understand why people do not invest in the equipment that can save your life! Professional mountain climbers, travelers driving through snow storms, hikers out in the wilderness for 5 weeks, and a duck hunter in the bay! Is it me or does anyone else think that maybe an EPIRB would be a great addition to your six pack of bud lite, cheeze whiz and Ritz crackers, latest MP3's on your IPOD and your new rod and reel you just got from Academy?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Prayin for his safe return here! I got stranded one time during a winter blast like this one, and this is why whenever I make one of these trips now my gear bag contains several lighters, a small can of lighter fluid, roll of toilet paper, several small snack bags of peanuts, crackers, etc. in ziplocs. If I do get stranded somewhere I will at least have the makins of a fire and a little bit of nourishment with me.

I hope we hear some good news soon!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

"several lighters, a small can of lighter fluid, roll of toilet paper, several small snack bags of peanuts, crackers, etc. in ziplocs" 

won't get you too far when you fall into the bay in cold weather!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Maybe not, but sure make it a far cry more comfortable and surviveable when you get to shore and crawl up behind a high-bluff bank........trust me, been there, done that, got the bad memories to show for it.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is sad. You'd think that if he somehow made it to shore, there are enough houses around to where he would have made it to one of them. Are there any islands out in that area he could have made it to? With those temps last night, I don't think he would make it very long being out in the water.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*more*

Where he was there are a few small islands and just inland there are many houses. Problem is if he lost power or something like that the front would have pushed him out to see. Not even a trolling motor would have beat that wind. I fear he may have gotten turned around with the fog and headed in the wrong direction. Anyone who says it aint easy to do hasnt been on the water in heavy fog. Either way its a tragic event no matter the outcome that could have been prevented before they left the house. No animal, bird, or fish is worth your life. Sad situation. I always carry more gear this time of year in case I get into trouble. Most guys wont buy an EPIRB cause try telling your wife your gonna spend hundreds on something you'll never use. Good luck. Yea it will save your life and you should have it but reality is reality.

Z


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

So No news yet..>? anybody got any Coastie Buds ya could milk for Info..??

Oxx..


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*3:04 update boat found no hunter*

http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/khou070116_tnt_cgsearch.47c26fc3.html


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Hearing this news just vaccums. Hoping for good news, and soon. 

SD


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

OMG..... Not good at all.... Prayers going up for his recovery, altho it looks really slim....


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> OMG..... Not good at all.... Prayers going up for his recovery, altho it looks really slim....


I was stranded duck hunting @ the BlowOut hole East of Sargent a few yrs back.It was the day before it snowed in Sargent.We had made a mistake of not letting enough anchor rope out and the front blew through and blew my boat all the way to the S Shoreline.I posted that fiasco before so I'll spare ya'll a long read.

My point is that he may have made land and his boat was blown away or something.Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for him and his family for a safe return.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

I am not a hard core duck hunter but I have been on the lakes and bays when fog rolls in. It's extremely easy to get turned around. What I have read is not good and just plain hard to take without tearing up about a fellow hunter. A young hunter. Prayers sent for him and family.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

USCG found the boat in Trinity upside down with decoys attached-but no sign of the duck hunter


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*tough*

I really feel bad for this guy. Lord knows I have done enough stupid things like that in my younger life. I am praying they find him.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Praying for the best. Any news from the Houston area on this?????


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Times like these make me feel Sad for the Familly..
I Hunt Trinity bay on occation & know for a Fact that this is a Dangerous Bay to run,Especially with all the obstructions it possesses..
Ya'all Pray Hard ..I Am

Oxx..


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Praying for the best. Any news from the Houston area on this?????


Local news, just found the boat, man still missing.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Cmon buddy...wherever you are....hang in there....

Prayers sent...


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers sent. Just makes you think...how many times we're lucky out there! 

Late,
Cox


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Any news this morning? 

SD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

about 7:15am I saw the CG flying in that direction again, I have not seen/heard anything on the tv news


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

according to the paper, they are still looking in the air and with night vision googles. Friends are searching the shorelines.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God, 

Please be with Matt Hover, this 24-year-old hunter from the Houston area, whose boat with decoys was found 3 miles from shore. 

If he's out there and alive, please give him special strength and skill to survive until he's found. If he didn't make it, please let his body be found soon, and be with his family during their time of sorrow. Be their comfort and their strength to help them get over this tragedy. 

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I hope they find him alive! Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I pray they find him in time. If he's in the water then it's not good at all. Hypothermia will be the big problem. 

As to some of the comments above; having bad judgment in equipment selection and when to go out in the weather is unfortunate but no one deserves to lose their life because of it. It is a shame that others must sometimes endager their own lives to save those with said bad judgment but it is what every one of them signed on to do. The have the training and equipment that will HOPEFULLY allow them to take care of those in need of rescue as well as themselves. It's all about protecting human life, the most precious thing of all.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I pray they find him in time. If he's in the water then it's not good at all. Hypothermia will be the big problem.
> 
> As to some of the comments above; having bad judgment in equipment selection and when to go out in the weather is unfortunate but no one deserves to lose their life because of it. It is a shame that others must sometimes endager their own lives to save those with said bad judgment but it is what every one of them signed on to do. The have the training and equipment that will HOPEFULLY allow them to take care of those in need of rescue as well as themselves. It's all about protecting human life, the most precious thing of all.


I agree with you WJ....if I ever get in a tight spot, Lord willing I don't, but if I do, I pray I have the US Coast Guard looking for me. They are a top notch group.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> I agree with you WJ....if I ever get in a tight spot, Lord willing I don't, but if I do, I pray I have the US Coast Guard looking for me. They are a top notch group.


Well said fellas...

Prayer for the family, friends, loved ones and those involved in the search & *RESCUE*...


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Prayers for him and his family... also for the rescue teams!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers Sent out and I hunt those same areas and it can get bad and get bad quick (been their done that). I'm Hoping he is holed up on the shoreline somewhere. But, its awful tough to get those waders off in deep water (Been their done that, too). I wish, hope and pray that he did and is shivering somewhere in the marsh, as shivering is better than other things any day of the week. God be with this young fella and his family at their time of need. Through Faith all things are possible. Prayers going out to my Brother Rescuers, Find and bring him home, fellas!!!!!


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Very sad to hear this. Prayers for Matt Hoover and family.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Lord we send our prayers for this young man, family and friends. We ask that you guide and protect the rescue personnel and lead them to him. Amen.


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for the man's safe rerturn. DR


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Lord, please be with this family as we pray for the safe return of this young man. 

I have a young (21) son that hunts and fishes down there. I would just be devastated if anything like this ever happened.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/4477001.html

Found this in the Chronicle. Still missing.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this 2 full nights alone out there in the cold???
Jeff


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

This doesn't look good.


----------



## saltlady (Mar 15, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers sent for Matt, his family, friends & the CG


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Prayers sent. Brad is one heck of a good guy.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Article in the Chronicle this AM said "the search ended..." - does anyone know if that meant for the day or for good? Sure hope they keep up the efforts although chances of finding him alive diminish with time. Still praying he's alive and found soon.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I believe they have suspended the search indefinately. I sure hope he shows up somewhere....

prayers for him and his family.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I pray in the name of JESUS, for him and the family.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Just saw on ABC news that they have called off the search..... I fear the young fella has lost his life and it breaks my heart that it was in my home fishing waters... 

God speed Matt


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

The search this morning has not turned up any new details as of yet. 

SD


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers for a Fellow duck hunter

Oxx..


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Got Mine.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

Still no word?


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything as of late? My thoughts to the family.


----------



## GIIITrinity (Aug 12, 2005)

Talked to the Game Warden at the Wallisville Lake Project Ramp Sunday around 2pm, he said two wardens were back out today searching the area he was hunting.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

anybody from the board going out today? another set of eyes and gas money here


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Any one with any recent news. 

SD


----------

